# Box/Yankee Gutter Repair, What is this Vent?



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

The cap indicates it's a vent for a gas furnace. 
It could even be a plumbing vent. Either way, it's in the wrong place. It should have been ell'd to come out in the shingle roof at least 2' above the gutter.


----------



## psg980 (Sep 29, 2010)

It does seem odd if it is a plumbing/gas vent. Directly underneath the pipe is a downspout so I'm curious if the pipe comes out inside the box gutter then comes up. I suppose the only way to find out is look inside the box, will get the roofers to look at it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

radon possibly?,the downspout you see directly below may be covering the rest of the pipe


----------

